# Harness Comparisons



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sure, you can do that! I know several drivers who use Camptown. I ordered a harness saddle pad from her, and she was very helpful.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I have a ComfyFit harness, but the noeband on my driving bridle is from Camptown as I needed to have a longer top strap to buckle into the bottom strap (oh for big nosed Haflingers) and it was just easier to order it through Camptown as they can be puurchased seperately.

What I found was that they're the same material, same design, same construction. I think the same Amish harness makers that make ComfyFit makes the Camptown harness. I even think Marjean was associated with ComfyFit (or was the original distributor, can't remember) so its a very similar poduct so I dont think you can go wrong either way.

And no reason why you couldn't buy a harness piece-meal if you already have one. I very almost did that myself.


----------

